# HP Deskjet 6122 and Windows 7



## theshadowxx

Hi I have a HP Deskjet 6122 and I'm trying to install it on my Windows 7 (32-bit) desktop, I know on Vista (I just upgraded to 7) I have to just go to add pritner, and then choose the Hp Deskjet 990c Driver, and then my printer would work, I tried that here and it didn't work. I think the problem is that I plugged in my printer before installing the driver, so how do I fix this? Also when I install the driver, and try to print, nothing happens. Also interesting thing is that under "unspecified" it says deskjet 6122, even after I've installed the driver and named the default printer Hp Deskjet 6122.

Any help?


----------



## theshadowxx

woops, nevermind I just figured it out.  When installing it asked what port to use and I just chose "use existing port LPT1".   That was the mistake,   I just re-installed it now and chose USB001 (Virtual printer port for USB) and it works fine.


----------

